# I'm not telling you anything you probably didn't already know, but just in case you didn't



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I received the items I had ordered from pocket Predator Predator Perks this morning. We are talking one amazingly comfortable slingshot. A friend of mine delivers parts to several dairies in our area, and while he was there last week one of the foremans named Poncho asked if there was any place he could buy bands for his home made slingshot. He hunts pigeons with his slingshot after work. When I opened my package this morning I knew exactly where that slingshot was going, Poncho!!!!!!!! He doesn't speak English, but when I hand this slingshot to him, there will be no need to.


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

That's bad ass of you... Bet he is gona be happy.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

That very generous of you. You're a good egg Tag...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What an awesome thing to do! Blessings to you my friend.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

My wife has one of his older hdpe side shooters and it fits my hand better than anything I have yet but I have a sere and scorpion on the way... I may have to get one of them for myself though you're right they're crazy comfortable, but the new polycarbonate model still isn't up on the pp website...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You're quite a generous man Tag! :wave:


----------

